# Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT



## Bobster (23. November 2016)

Neulich bestellt, den *DAM EffZett - Twin* - mit 60g in silber.

 Die Drillinge so butterweich, die haben sich schon verbogen als ich sie aus der Verpackung befreien wollte.
 Unglaublich !
 Wenn man am Haken gezogen hat verbogen sich nicht nur die Schenkel der Drillinge sondern auch noch die Sprengringe.
 Zudem waren die Kanten des unteren Blinkerblattes so aufgeraut,
 das die mir mit Sicherheit anfangen zu rosten.
 Die Bohrungen - oben und unten - für die Splitringe, sind so nah am Rande, das man sich fragt ob der Splitring bei einem zünftigen Hecht oder gar Wels nicht direkt das Metall ausreißt. 
 Ich habe mir diesen Blinker mit den entsprechenden Kleinteilen aufgerüstet und dem Drilling noch ein hübsches Röckchen verpasst.

 Trotzdem- auch wenn das jetzt kein teurer Blinker war - 
 die ausgewechselten Teile kamen dem VK des Blinkers sehr nahe - mit Skirt sogar mehr....#d
 bin ich doch mächtig enttäuscht - so ein Schund ist doch aufgrund der Kleinteile überhaupt nicht einsetzbar #q
 Der erste 70iger Hecht würde das Teil komplett auseinander nehmen.

 Sehr schlecht alles.....


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*

Wo wurde denn der nur gefertigt?


----------



## grumic81 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*

Hallo,

guter Blinker den ich auch sehr gerne auf Waller einsetze.
Allerdings natürlich ebenfalls komplett umgebaut.

Die orginalen Teile sind nix wert 

Gruß Mike


----------



## Mastermind (23. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*

Wo bestellt? Grade bei DAM sind viele Fälschungen im Umlauf


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*



Mastermind schrieb:


> Wo bestellt? Grade bei DAM sind viele Fälschungen im Umlauf




Das ist völlig egal. Die Drillinge/Sprengringe, daß ist alles Schmöllebau. Ich habe auch paar von den Teilen und man muß die zwingend umrüsten.
Letztlich ist nur das Blech einigermaßen brauchbar. 
Und die außenkantennahe Bohrung habe ich auch schon sehr argwöhnisch beäugt.
Ich habe vor paar Wochen 'nen Schwung alte EffZett auf'm Flohmarkt für einen Stein das Blech bekommen, da macht das Sinn. Von dem DAM-Murks sollte man die Finger lassen, absolute Frechheit, so was anzubieten.

Cheers


----------



## feederbrassen (23. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*

Habe mir vor zwei Wochen auch welche nachbestellt ,allerdings die 32 gr. Version.
Da verbiegt sich nix.|bigeyes

Edit: sind nur 30 gr.


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*

Bei meinen Effzetts (allerdings die normalen, keine Twins) ist auch alles ok - und ich bin allgemein sehr poplig, was Verarbeitung anbelangt.

Habe lediglich den Wirbel gegen einen Rosco ausgetauscht und dann den ganzen Blinker jeweils einem wüsten Zugtest unterzogen - da ging nix schief.

Das auf Bobsters Bildern geht aber verständlicherweise gar nicht, da würde ich auch nen Hals bekommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*

Der absolute (Asia-) Murks nimmt zu, vor allem da wo man es nicht sofort sieht. :g


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*

Bei Abu Tobys hatte ich schon einige aufbiegefreudige Werks-Sprengringe (die konnte man rein händisch - also ohne angehängtes Gewicht etc. - recht leicht zerstören).

Bei Effzetts wie gesagt noch nie.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*

Wundert mich irgendwie schon. Hab auch einige FZ von DAM (allerdings die "Normalen") und da ist alles ok.

Ist aber übel wie die Haken da aussehen, wobei hab sogar schon schlimmere Haken gesehen. Die konnte man sogar ohne Kraft verbiegen und abbrechen. Waren auch stumpf, leicht rostig und hatten Kerben (wohl vom Schimpansen geschmiedet). Was es fürn Müll aufm Markt gibt. Gibts bei sowas denn keine Qualitätskontrolle?


----------



## Laichzeit (23. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*

Vergleicht mal die Haken des DAM Effzett mit einem Abu Toby, gleiche Beschichtung, gleich zusammengelötet und gleiche Drahtstärken. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die aus der selben Fabrik kommen.
DAM wird wie die meisten Köderbauer keine eigenen Haken und Kleinteile herstellen, sondern diese zukaufen. Das macht die ganze Sache aber nicht besser, da hier wohl keine Qualitätsprüfung stattfand oder die miese Qualität so durchgegangen ist.


----------



## Thaddou (24. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*

Also ich hatte noch nie solche Probleme mit Effzett Blinkern


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*

Ich gebe das mal an DAM weiter, dann wissen die darüber Bescheid. 
Nur in einem Forum sich darüber aufregen bringt nichts und macht vielleicht eine ganze Serie schlecht obwohl es nur ein Montagsmodell war.

Die Blinker werden ja bekanntlicherweise als Massenware gefertigt und da kann der Chinamann schonmal ein bischen Bockmist produzieren ohne das es einer bei der Kontrolle im Wareneingang bei DAM mit bekommt.

Wir verkaufen die komplette Serie an DAM Blinkern und hatten da noch keine Reklamationen.
Auch ist uns nicht bekannt das da jemals eine Öse ausgerissen ist.

Und ja, die Wallerangler die wir kennen und diese Blinker nutzen, wechseln grundsätzlich alle Sprengringe und Drillinge von nahezu allen Marken aus, da ist immer ein gesundes Mißtrauen gegen alle werksmäßig verbaute Haken und Sprengringe.


----------



## thanatos (24. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wo wurde denn der nur gefertigt?



|kopfkrat sagt doch schon der Name #6

 DEUTSCHE ANGELGERÄTE MANUFAKTUR


----------



## Bobster (24. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*

Nun, ausgetauscht sind die Kleinteile jetzt,
 aber das sollte man als Hersteller doch nicht voraussetzen....
 ...oder etwa doch....|rolleyes

 Früher gabs das nicht bei DAM 
 ....früher hatten wir aber auch noch "Fallbisse" 
 auf den 60g EffZett :m


----------



## Der_rheinangler (25. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wo wurde denn der nur gefertigt?



Ich bestelle sehr viel direkt in China, ohne den Umweg über irgednwelcher "Zwischenhändler" wie DAM ... in Deutschland.

Mit dem Chinakram ist es prinzipiell genau wie bei allem Anderen. Die ghünstigsten Modelle sind meist auch am schlechtesten gefertigt. Wen man berreit ist mehr zu zahlen steigt meist auch die Qualität. 
Prinzipiell gibt es auch in China Hersteller, die qualitativ sehr hochwertig produzieren. Das bezahlt man dann aber auch. 

Diese deutsche Aroganz, was die angebliche Qualitativ hochwertigere Produktion angeht, finde ich in vielen (nicht in allen) Berreichen föllig unbegründet (siehe VW). Das sit eigentlich nur ein Marketinginstrument. 

Dass Marken wie DAM oder auch Balzer (nach meiner Erfahrung) besonderst schlechte Haken an ihren Kunstködern verbauen lassen, sollte einem erfahrenem Spinnfischer eigentlich bekannt sein. 

Ein guter und sehr fängiger Köder ist der Effzett aber allermal!


----------



## Andal (25. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*

Einige der teuersten Kunstköder fürs Angeln im warmen Salzwasser werden prinzipiell ohne Haken und Sprengringe verkauft und das aus gutem Grunde. Jeder Angler soll selbst über die wichtigen Details frei entscheiden!


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*



Andal schrieb:


> Einige der teuersten Kunstköder fürs Angeln im warmen Salzwasser werden prinzipiell ohne Haken und Sprengringe verkauft und das aus gutem Grunde. Jeder Angler soll selbst über die wichtigen Details frei entscheiden!


das kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen, aber daß ansonsten, wenn es denn wirklich so sein sollte, kernschrott am kunstköder hängt eher weniger.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*

Also ich fische viel Effzett und mir ist das noch niemals aufgefallen. Es kann durchaus sein, dass bei einer Charge Drillinge etwas schief gelaufen ist, zuviel oder zuwenig Chemikalien oder ähnliches. Ich bin ja von den Produkten, die DAM so feilbietet, im Normalfall wenig überzeugt. Das dann aber an einem verbogenen Drilling festzumachen, halte ich für unangemessen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*

Mir noch eingefallen:

In meiner Sammlung befinden sich auch (noch) mehrere  "Wallerklatscher" (Blinker) von Dreamtackle (irgendwann mal in einem Anfall von Ausprobierwahn gekauft).

Die waren jeweils werksmäßig so "butterweich" wie die Teile von Bobster

--> die Haken schienen aus Weichblech zu bestehen, konnte man mit den Fingern einfach mal zusammendrücken bzw. abbrechen. Die Sprengringe waren noch unterirdischer.

Schon krass, so etwas explizit als Wallerblinker zu verkaufen.

Zudem klatschen die zwar halbwegs erträglich, laufen aber ansonsten echt mies.

Habe ich daher kleinteilemäßig komplett auf Hochlast umgerüstet und nehme die nur zu reinen Verheizezwecken = an Stellen mit extrem hoher Hängerwahrscheinlichkeit bzw. zum "Auskratzen"  bislang unbekannter Stellen.

Also als so gut wie sicher draufgehendes Kanonenfutter, wenn/wo Teureres viel zu schade ist --> dort lieber einen Miesköder als gar keinen Köder hinwerfen.

Gezielt auf Waller tausche ich aber sowieso immer alle Kleinteile und Haken an Industrie-Blinkern komplett aus (auch an den Effzetts - die behalten ihren Kleinkram bei mir lediglich unter-wallerisch, wenn sie den Zugtest überleben).

Allgemeine Ausnahme:

Bei den handgemachten Teilen von Blinker Jörg ist das nicht nötig, die sind top ausgerüstet (bzw. die kommen als Normalversionen ohnehin ohne Haken). Dafür kosten die aber auch ordentlich.


----------



## exstralsunder (25. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*

Schon den Schlafanzug angehabt, oder ist das Knastkleidung?|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*

|muahah:|muahah: ich brech zam.

Guck mal auf die Uhrzeit, der Bobster ist Privatier.
Da ist er grad aufgestanden, muß er auch, um neun macht der Netto zu!:vik:


----------



## Welpi (25. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*

Der extrem dünne "Steg" bei der Bohrung mancher grosser Effzett ist mir auch schon aufgefallen...ich hab mir heuer zwei 60g-Effzett fürs Waller- und Huchenfischen gekauft, aber trotz Umbau bis jetzt aus diesem Grund nicht eingesetzt. Das sieht nicht wirklich vertrauenserweckend aus |bigeyes


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*

Ja, die Bohrung bei den Effzetts kann durchaus ein gewisses Problem darstellen.

Insbesondere, weil die auch nicht sonderlich groß ausfällt:

Da kann es bei manchen wallertauglichen Umrüst-Sprengringen schon mal Verkantungsprobleme geben.

Durch den ohnehin recht dünnen Steg kommt Erweiterung per Bohrer dann aber auch nicht so groovy...


----------



## Welpi (25. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> ..Durch den ohnehin recht dünnen Steg kommt Erweiterung per Bohrer dann aber auch nicht so groovy...



Jepp, das ist für mich auch das Hauptproblem...das (zu) kleine Loch liegt so weit unten, dass es nicht mehr vernünftig aufgebohrt werden kann...


----------



## Gone Fishing (25. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Auch ist uns nicht bekannt das da jemals eine Öse ausgerissen ist.



Die Bohrungen zu weit am Rand hatte ich bei den normalen und den Doppelblinkern schon vor ca. 10 Jahren.
Die dünnblechigen Doppelblinker habe ich alle entsorgt und mich geärgert.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass ein normal denkender Mensch dies genauso tut.
Deswegen gibt es wohl keine Beschwerden wegen ausgerissener Ösen.

Für mich stellt sich es so dar:
Jemand, der solch einen groben Produktionsfehler nach Jahren nicht abstellt, hat einfach von dem was der da tut überhaupt keine Ahnung.


----------



## tonini (25. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*

Ich finde, sie sollen wenigstens vernünftige Haken ranmachen. Gerade gestern  beim Keller aufräumen habe ich handvoll Drillinge die vom effzett stammen entsorgt.  So teuer sind die Drillinge nicht, würde aber Qualität um einiges steigern #c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*



tonini schrieb:


> So teuer sind die Drillinge nicht, würde aber Qualität um einiges steigern #c


Also inzwischen schon, wenn man bessere in kleinen Mengen nachkaufen tut oder eben muss. 
Bei manchen Dreierkits traut man beim seinen Augen kaum ob des Preises. |bigeyes :g


----------



## Wayward (25. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*

Oder man(n) geht in den Laden und kann die Ware anfassen und sogar bei Bedarf sofortmitnehmen :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*

Bei sowas wie Kunstködern hört der Spaß im Laden aber schnell auf, wenn dort Preisschilder zu 6,99€ dranbappen, aber der Onliner bietet für 1,99€ an.

Bei teuren Großteilen macht das live shoppen viel mehr Sinn, da ist auch was zum handeln möglich und der gesamte Aufwand ist besser investiert, Service wäre da auch was wert. Da gebe ich gerne auch ein paar Zehner zu ggü. dem günstigen Onliner.
Aber bei den hundertfachen Kleinteilen sehe ich mehrfach höhere Preise nicht ein. 

Insofern ärgere ich mich aber auch nicht so sehr, sondern je nach Preis geht es zurück oder wird irgendwie verarbeitet, Testköder für unbekannte Wasser sind auch nützlich. Nur ist das Produkt für mich gestorben. 
DAM und Effzett und Quick usw. sind nun eher nur Phantome aus der guten alten Vorzeit, das weiß man doch


----------



## Wayward (25. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*

Ach wat ich geb lieber ein paar Euronen mehr aus und fördere damit den Einzelhandel, solange es diesen noch gibt. Irgendwann wird es nurnoch den Onlinehandel geben, hört auf meine Worte :q


----------



## kuttenkarl (25. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*

Hallo,
wie wahr, wie wahr. Wenn dann erstmal eure verpupten Maden per Post ankommen, werdet ihr merken, was ihr mit eurem Geiz ist geil erreicht habt.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Andal (25. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*



kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie wahr, wie wahr. Wenn dann erstmal eure verpupten Maden per Post ankommen, werdet ihr merken, was ihr mit eurem Geiz ist geil erreicht habt.
> 
> Gruß Gerd



Dann finden sich aber garantiert wieder irgendwelche "anderen", die Schuld haben, weil sie ja immer an allem schuld sind.


----------



## tonini (25. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also inzwischen schon, wenn man bessere in kleinen Mengen nachkaufen tut oder eben muss.
> Bei manchen Dreierkits traut man beim seinen Augen kaum ob des Preises. |bigeyes :g




Natürlich sind Gamakatsu, Owner..... teuer aber es gibt auch preiswerte hersteller zb.  die haken vom Mustadi und in der Qualität sind die genauso gut. 

Aber DAM wird schon wissen was für ihr Produkt gut ist. 

Lg.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*



kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Wenn dann erstmal eure verpupten Maden per Post ankommen, werdet ihr merken, was ihr mit eurem Geiz ist geil erreicht habt.


Also die letzten Male Maden live gekauft im kleinen Angelladen am Freitag und am Sonntag vormittag ist der größte Teil verpuppt. Das kommt auch nicht so geil mit wochenlang überlagerten Maden, zumal ich mit den Castern nicht recht was am Haken anfangen kann. 
Eine eigene Madenzucht wäre schon eher was, im Sommer scheint es ja sozusagen automatisch an einigen Mülltonnen zu klappen. 

Ich fange nun gerne selber Insekten oder buddele Würmer, wenn ich mir schon Naturköder antue!


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also die letzten Male Maden live gekauft im kleinen Angelladen am Freitag und am Sonntag vormittag ist der größte Teil verpuppt. Das kommt auch nicht so geil mit wochenlang überlagerten Maden, zumal ich mit den Castern nicht recht was am Haken anfangen kann.


das höre ich öfter, in der beziehung kann ich mich nicht beklagen, zwei wochen halten die maden von meinem händler locker durch.


----------



## Allround-Angler (25. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*



Bobster schrieb:


> Die Drillinge so butterweich, die haben sich schon verbogen als ich sie aus der Verpackung befreien wollte.
> Unglaublich !
> Wenn man am Haken gezogen hat verbogen sich nicht nur die Schenkel der Drillinge sondern auch noch die Sprengringe.
> Die Bohrungen - oben und unten - für die Splitringe, sind so nah am Rande, das man sich fragt ob der Splitring bei einem zünftigen Hecht oder gar Wels nicht direkt das Metall ausreißt.



Scheinst ziemlich viel Kraft in den Fingern zu haben.
Mit Gewichten oder einer Waage könnte man genauer nachschauen.
Wieviel Tragkraft darf man erwarten von einem Hechtblinker? 5, 7, oder 10 kg?


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Wieviel Tragkraft darf man erwarten von einem Hechtblinker? 5, 7, oder 10 kg?



Genau der Punkt kommt mir hier in der Diskussion zu kurz.
Wofür brauche ich 12 Kg Haken wenn ich ein 7 Kg Stahlvorfach fische?
5 Kg mit der Zange sind schnell erreicht.

Meine Haken, die ich an meine Eigenbauten hänge biegen sich auf, wenn ich die 7 Kg Geflochtschnur beim Hänger um den Arm wickle und den Hänger mit Gewalt lösen muss.
So würd ich niemals an nem Fisch über die Rutee zerren!.
Jede Montage hat eine Sollbruchstelle. Bei mir sinds die Drillinge/Sprengringe, da ich meine Wobbler gerne zurück habe.

Mein letzter durch Materialbruch/Aufbiegen verlorener Fisch liegt viele Jahre zurück

Aufbiegen beim aus der Schachtel nehmen geht natürlich gar nicht. Der ist irgendwie am Härteofen vorbei ..


----------



## Ghostrider (26. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*

Moin,

und wenn ihr sonst nur VMC, Gamakatsu und Owner etc. gewohnt seid, dann wird euch noch dazu auffallen, dass locker 90 Prozent der Drillinge an gekauften Kunstködern (preisunabhängig) mehr oder weniger stumpf sind...

Man muss i.d.R so oder so austauschen...


Gruss


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*

Nee, einfach nur anständig vor dem Ersteinsatz nachschleifen, sofern der eigentliche Haken(draht) kein Kernschrott ist.

Reine Nichtschärfe ist daher zumindest bei mir kein Entsorgungskriterium.


----------



## Deep Down (26. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*

Und Schärfen ist so kein Problem!"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBYxec_ODws

Das geht bei den brünierten/lackierten DAM-Drillingen! Aber nicht mit Owner machen, die soll man nicht nachschärfen!


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*

Richtig - insbesondere, sofern eine Cutting-Point-Konstruktion vorliegt. Selbige gibt bei Nachschliff ne unbrauchbare Leni.

CP ist zwar echt sauscharf, aber auch sehr empfindlich.


----------



## Ghostrider (26. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Nee, einfach nur anständig vor dem Ersteinsatz nachschleifen, sofern der eigentliche Haken(draht) kein Kernschrott ist.
> 
> Reine Nichtschärfe ist daher zumindest bei mir kein Entsorgungskriterium.



Jopp, die landen nicht im Müll, die werden für besonders hängerträchtige Stellen nachgeschärft...das leichte Aufbiegen bei den Billodrillingen hat nicht nur Nachteile  ...


Tschö


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*

Für unter-wallerisches/-bigbaitisches Angeln an hängerträchtigen Stellen verwende ich sehr gerne (ebenfalls jeweils selbst nachgeschliffene) Krautschutzdrillinge.

Sofern es sich bei den Hängerquellen um Pflanzliches bzw. Steine mit nicht allzu großen Zwischenritzen handelt - bei gierigen Packungen mit recht großen Steinabständen etc. nützen die Dinger nicht viel, da dann zumeist der ganze Köder festklemmt und nicht nur die Haken.

Dieses würde ich ebenso gerne auch mit meinen Wallerködern und großen Hechtbaits machen. Geht aber nicht:

Leider sind nirgendwo (idealerweise auch noch brünierte oder schwarze, nicht blöd silber-glitzi) Krautschutzdrillinge ab 3/0 aufwärts erhältlich - scheinen quasi nicht zu existieren. Auch nicht bei ausländischen Shops (habe mich da schon mehrfach erfolglos zu Tode gesucht).

Verwende ich daher nur an Ködern, für die die Mustad-Varianten in 2/0 (allgemein die größten mir bekannten) noch nicht zu klein sind.

Die ganzen Selbstbastelvarianten aus dem Netz finde ich überhaupt nicht zufriedenstellend - für mich geht nichts über die normale Konstruktion mit steifen Drahtbügeln.

Darum wirklich sehr schade, dass bislang kein einziger Hersteller waller- und großhechttaugliche Krautschutzdrillinge bis etwa 5/0 in dunkler Farbe anbietet - würde ich sofort kaufen.


----------



## Ghostrider (26. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Für unter-wallerisches/-bigbaitisches Angeln an hängerträchtigen Stellen verwende ich sehr gerne (ebenfalls jeweils selbst nachgeschliffene) Krautschutzdrillinge.
> 
> Sofern es sich bei den Hängerquellen um Pflanzliches bzw. Steine mit nicht allzu großen Zwischenritzen handelt - bei gierigen Packungen mit recht großen Steinabständen etc. nützen die Dinger nicht viel, da dann zumeist der ganze Köder festklemmt und nicht nur die Haken.
> 
> ...




Wird ein wenig Ot, aber ich nehm die für Totholz und Fels, fische aber eh extrem grob...
Ich würd mir die Krautschutzdrillinge einfach selber bauen ...

Gruss


----------



## Purist (26. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Frechheit....DAM-EFFZETT*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Meine Haken, die ich an meine Eigenbauten hänge biegen sich auf, wenn ich die 7 Kg Geflochtschnur beim Hänger um den Arm wickle und den Hänger mit Gewalt lösen muss.


Mache ich genauso, entweder per Hand oder mit Köderretter. Lieber einen Drilling aufbiegen und früher austauschen als ständig Köder zu versenken. 

Auf Wels würde ich mit den Effzetts nicht ernsthaft gehen wollen, für Zander und Hechte reichen sie mit ihren Macken, wie eben die Drillinge, allerdings völlig aus. Was ich trotzdem nicht verstehe ist die Sache mit den Bohrungen, selbst beim kleinsten FZ-Blinker gibt's damit Probleme: Die Löcher sind zu weit vom Rand weg und in Folge sind die Sprengringe meist schon ab Werk völlig im Eimer, weil die sich überhaupt nicht ordentlich anbringen lassen. Beim Doppelblatt wird's schon ab 22g miserabel mit der Bohrung die viel zu dicht am Rand sitzt.


----------

